# Spamalarm



## rostiger Nagel (30 Dezember 2008)

....spam...spam....! Und diesmal nicht aus China.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=24398

...das gibt es ja nicht, der ist ja dreist....ich bitte um Zensur!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Dezember 2008)

...ich hätte da noch einen Kollegen aus China...
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=21568&page=2


----------



## SBC-User (30 Dezember 2008)

und noch drei mal nicht aus china

http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=24400
http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=24401
http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=24397


----------



## Rainer Hönle (30 Dezember 2008)

Die Beiträge einfach mit dem Achtung-Icon rechts oben melden.


----------



## SBC-User (30 Dezember 2008)

ok danke dir


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Dezember 2008)

...mit dem Melden wußte ich auch noch nicht...aber mit der Zensur dauert aber jetzt doch ganz schön lange, ich find mich nicht mehr zurecht der hat ja alles vollgespamt...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 Januar 2009)

Treffender könnte SPAM nicht plaziert werden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Januar 2009)

...ich glaub es nicht, das ist ja dreist....


----------



## kermit (8 Januar 2009)

wow - Volltreffer*ROFL*


----------



## nade (8 Januar 2009)

*ROFL**ROFL**ROFL*
Er hats wenigstens zum Thema gemacht....Und nicht zu HMI oder besser zu Software......



Da brauchen wir nichtmehr zum Antiuser zu wählen, da ist er......


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Januar 2009)

...schon wieder ein Spam...ROFLMAO:*ROFL*


----------



## SBC-User (15 Januar 2009)

da sind noch 7 stück im forum versteckt, zwei hab ich gemeldet


----------



## MW (27 Januar 2009)

also der Casininio is ja auch mal wieder einer von der harten Sorte, er is ja heute erst bei 24 SPAM beiträgen angekommen.

Könnte den mal jemand Stoppen !!!!!, am besten mit einer großen Keule


----------



## vierlagig (27 Januar 2009)

30 ... der tobt sich aus ... während ich das hier schreibe 31


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Februar 2009)

DA ist mal wieder so ein Ungeziefer


----------



## vierlagig (26 Februar 2009)

ich ahne es:

http://sps-forum.de/member.php?u=15142
http://sps-forum.de/member.php?u=14932


----------



## Ralle (27 Februar 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich ahne es:
> 
> http://sps-forum.de/member.php?u=15142
> http://sps-forum.de/member.php?u=14932



Einer ist aus China, der andere aus Deutschland. Eigentlich sollte man bei solchen dämlichen Nicks sofort sperren. Denn die Frage ist ja, was soll das? Was wollen die? Wie soll man die eigentlich ansprechen?


----------



## diabolo150973 (28 Februar 2009)

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=187141&postcount=9


noch so einer...


----------



## Ralle (3 März 2009)

Heut ist wieder anstrengend, dauend ist so ein dusseliger Chinese am Spammen :evil: Ich bin schon dazu übergegangen verdächtige Nicks gleich zu prüfen und wenn die aus China kommen, zu sperren. Sollte mal jemand ungerechter Weise gesperrt werden, darf er sich bei mir melden. Aber Mitleid darf er nicht erwarten, Nick und email-Adresse sollten zumindest "unverdächtig" sein. Schade, daß man solchen Jungs nicht von hier aus per Internet 30000V in den Netzwerkanschluß schicken kann :-(


----------



## vierlagig (3 März 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Schade, daß man solchen Jungs nicht von hier aus per Internet 30000V in den Netzwerkanschluß schicken kann :-(


 
das kommt erst mit PoE 10.4


----------



## Ralle (3 März 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> das kommt erst mit PoE 10.4



He komm 4L, ich brauch `n Bot, mach mal


----------



## vierlagig (3 März 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> He komm 4L, ich brauch `n Bot, mach mal


 
hab grad andere probleme ... defekte klimaanlage in serverraum - mollig warm


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 März 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> hab grad andere probleme ... defekte klimaanlage in serverraum - mollig warm




um was du dich alles kümmern must........ Hatte ich aber letztes auch... .Service angerufen und Füsse hochgelegt ROFLMAO


----------



## vierlagig (3 März 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> um was du dich alles kümmern must........ Hatte ich aber letztes auch... .Service angerufen und Füsse hochgelegt ROFLMAO


 
da kommen jetzt zwei: der klimamann und der elektriker da

a) es noch ne baustelle ist und noch nicht abgenommen, da fass ich so einfach nix an und
b) ich weder ein messgerät, geschweidenn anderes werkzeug habe ..

aber bis das alles durch ist, muß erstmal ersatz her, damit uns die server nicht wegschmelzen... das läßt sich so schwer vom boden kratzen


----------



## Cerberus (3 März 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> hab grad andere probleme ... defekte klimaanlage in serverraum - mollig warm


 
Da kannste auch Brot backen!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 März 2009)

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=187620&postcount=11


kann den mal jemmand stoppen ??????


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 März 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> da kommen jetzt zwei: der klimamann und der elektriker da
> 
> a) es noch ne baustelle ist und noch nicht abgenommen, da fass ich so einfach nix an und
> b) ich weder ein messgerät, geschweidenn anderes werkzeug habe ..
> ...




Abschalten hilft...... darum Füsse hoch ROFLMAO


----------



## dtsclipper (3 März 2009)

Er hier ?

http://www.spsforum.com/member.php?u=15487

OK, LiLaStern hat ihn eher gefunden...


----------



## Ralle (3 März 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=187620&postcount=11
> 
> 
> kann den mal jemmand stoppen ??????



Schon weg!


----------



## MW (25 März 2009)

*immer dieses ungeziefer*

ja ja, Doris564 die alte Schl....  :evil:


----------



## argv_user (22 April 2009)

Wo bitte finde ich den Button "Spam Melden" ?
Mehr als das Pack in meinen Hundezwinger sperren (wenn es den Mumm hat vorbeizukommen) kann ich ja leider nicht tun.


----------



## crash (22 April 2009)

argv_user schrieb:


> Wo bitte finde ich den Button "Spam Melden" ?
> Mehr als das Pack in meinen Hundezwinger sperren (wenn es den Mumm hat vorbeizukommen) kann ich ja leider nicht tun.



..mit einem Klick auf das rote Schild.


----------



## Perfektionist (22 April 2009)

btw...
@admins: hilft Euch das, wenn der Spam gemeldet wird? oder seht ihr ohnehin, was da passiert und die Meldung macht Euch möglicherweise nur zusätzliche Mühe


----------



## Question_mark (22 April 2009)

*Spam melden*

Hallo,



			
				Perfektionist schrieb:
			
		

> @admins: hilft Euch das, wenn der Spam gemeldet wird? oder seht ihr ohnehin, was da passiert und die Meldung macht Euch möglicherweise nur zusätzliche Mühe



Bin zwar weder Admin noch Mod in diesem Forum, kann Deine Frage trotzdem beantworten :

Ja, die Meldung von Spam hilft schon. Im Prinzip sehen Admin und Mods schon was da vorgeht, aber es ist wirklich viel Aufwand alles zu kontrollieren. Und wenn man da vieles schon aufgrund einer Spammeldung abschiessen kann, so ist das schon eine Arbeitserleichterung. Und auch der beste kann mal irgendetwas übersehen ...
Unterschätze mal nicht den Aufwand für Admin und Mods, alle Beiträge hier im Forum auf Spam, ungesetzliche Inhalte etc. zu kontrollieren, da ist ein Hinweis anderer User schon man hilfreich für den Forumsbetreiber.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (22 April 2009)

Ja das hilft. Das Einzige was ein wenig nervig ist, man bekommt auch eine mail und man sieht es als neuen Beitrag in der Rubrik "Mod". Na, das kann man mal mit Markus bereden, ist auch nicht so wild. Wenn eine mail eingeht braucht es ca. 4-5 Mausclicks, dann ist der Spam weg und der betreffende User auch gleich noch geperrt, bei Bedarf natürlich.


----------



## Kieler (23 April 2009)

*!! Spam !!*

Ich habe den Eindruck, es war eine Weile etwas ruhiger an der SPAM Front und in den letzten Tagen haben wieder einen heftigen Ausschlag.


----------



## Perfektionist (23 April 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ja das hilft.
> ...


also drück ich mal weiterhin fleissig auf das Achtung-Schild :TOOL:


----------



## MW (1 Mai 2009)

ja ja, der/die/das HandbagsAAA1 will wohl hier mal nen paar Handtaschen loswerden.


----------



## Eliza (1 Mai 2009)

MW schrieb:


> ja ja, der/die/das HandbagsAAA1 will wohl hier mal nen paar Handtaschen loswerden.



Ja, brauchst du etwa keine neue?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Mai 2009)

Eliza schrieb:


> Ja, brauchst du etwa keine neue?


 
...der MW ist ein Mann und Männer mit eigenen Handtaschen sehen immer sch..e aus...


----------



## Eliza (1 Mai 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ...der MW ist ein Mann und Männer mit eigenen Handtaschen sehen immer sch..e aus...



Das ist mir schon klar.
frage: sehen männer nur mit EIGENEN handtaschen sch...e aus? dann empfehle ich die tasche der freundin. 
(entschuldigung, der war schlecht, ich weiß. langeweile und restalkohol von gestern)


----------



## MW (1 Mai 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ...der MW ist ein Mann und Männer mit eigenen Handtaschen sehen immer sch..e aus...



genau, ich wüsst ja nicht mal was ich da rein packen soll 

Aber ehrlich mal dieser Spammüll mit den Handtaschen passt in dem Forum ja mal garnicht, zumal hier nicht so viele Frauen vertretten sind und die die es hier gibt, sind sicher nicht so blöd um auf diesen Spam einzugehen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Mai 2009)

Eliza schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar.
> frage: sehen männer nur mit EIGENEN handtaschen sch...e aus? dann empfehle ich die tasche der freundin.
> (entschuldigung, der war schlecht, ich weiß. langeweile und restalkohol von gestern)


 
...ja männer mit eigenen Handtaschen sehen immer *scheiße* aus...

zum Restalkohol, geh doch mal an die frische Luft, das Wetter ist herlich

gruß und schönen 1. Mai


----------



## Eliza (1 Mai 2009)

Ich finde den Handtaschen-Spam hier auch reichlich unpassend, wenn es wenigstens vernünftige Rucksäcke fürs PG wären, dann könnte ich ja vielleicht drüber nachdenken. 

Dann werde ich mir mal meine Sonnenbrille suchen (wichtig in meinem momentanen Zustand!) und mir draußen mal ein bisschen Sauerstoff antun.


----------



## MW (1 Mai 2009)

Eliza schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mir mal meine Sonnenbrille suchen (wichtig in meinem momentanen Zustand!) und mir draußen mal ein bisschen Sauerstoff antun.


 Falls du sie nicht findest, Handbags.... will auch Sonnenbrillen loswerden *ROFL*


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 Mai 2009)

Hallo,

Spammer im Anmarsch:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=16513


----------



## Ralle (5 Mai 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Spammer im Anmarsch:
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=16513



Yep danke, den hatte ich schon vor einigen Tagen abgeschlachtet.


----------



## Gebs (14 Mai 2009)

Hier ist schon wieder einer:
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=16890


----------



## Ralle (14 Mai 2009)

Gebs schrieb:


> Hier ist schon wieder einer:
> http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=16890



Schon weg, die Ratte!


----------



## diabolo150973 (31 Mai 2009)

Ich glaube, es geht bald wieder los:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=17181



Gruß,

dia


----------



## Rainer Hönle (31 Mai 2009)

Der war schon aktiv und ist, wie es aussieht, bereits auf dem Löschstack der Mods.


----------



## TobiasA (31 Mai 2009)

Und der nächste...?

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=17047

Ist mir noch nie so wirklich aufgefallen. Was bringt das den Spammern eigentlich, wenn hier einfach neue User ohne Beiträge angelegt werden?


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (31 Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Wir begrüßen unseren neuesten Benutzer, GodVIAGRA.


Gruß
Timo


----------



## Perfektionist (31 Mai 2009)

TobiasA schrieb:


> ... Was bringt das den Spammern eigentlich, wenn hier einfach neue User ohne Beiträge angelegt werden?


mir ist auch schon aufgefallen, dass so mancher Spammer erstmal ne Woche oder zwei schläft, bevor er dann :sb5:

Liegt eventuell daran, dass manche Forensoftware was dagegen hat, dann nach Anmeldung sofort fünf Beiträge entgegen zu nehmen? Wissen tu ichs nicht - aber das Verhalten legt mir diese Vermutung nahe ...


----------



## TobiasA (31 Mai 2009)

Ich habe schon bei GMX die größten Spammer in die Blacklist geschoben...

Ich habe NIE Pornos geschaut, weder im Netz, noch daheim. Nie war ich irgendwo, wo man Viagra kaufen kann oder auch nur mal in einer Internetapotheke. Woher haben die meine Adresse, und woher kommen die auf den Trichter, dass meine 20 Zentimeter zu kurz wären...  ?

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## gravieren (1 Juni 2009)

Hi

Wieder ein Spamer  


http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=25314


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Juni 2009)

...
hier ist auch noch einer, sogar mit Benutzerbild
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=28066
...


----------



## Waelder (3 Juni 2009)

*Noch einer... :-(*

:sw9:    http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=28072


----------



## Manfred Stangl (4 Juni 2009)

*Spam oder doch nicht?*

Moin!!

Ich bin mir da nicht sicher, aber der Beruf macht mich stutzig! *ROFL*


----------



## diabolo150973 (4 Juni 2009)

Hatten wir den schon?

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=17295

Obwohl... er könnte einigen älteren Herren optisch bestimmt auf die Sprünge helfen (Falten aus dem Sack schlagen und so...). Wer mich kennt, weiß wen ich meine*ROFL*

Auf Anhieb würden mir da 3 einfallen.


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Human (6 Juni 2009)

Schonwieder soeiner unterwegs:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=201618&postcount=8

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=201619&postcount=3

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=201617&postcount=18

Glauben die eigentlich, dass das irgendeinen interessiert?


----------



## Question_mark (7 Juni 2009)

*Da ist doch noch so ein kleines Ar....*

Hallo,

der hat sich angemeldet, aber noch keinen Beitrag abgesondert : 

Username = GodVIAGRA

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Human (7 Juni 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Username = GodVIAGRA


 
Vielleicht hat der das von mir lange ersehnte Gegenmittel...*ROFL*


----------



## Question_mark (7 Juni 2009)

*Ein Bonbon zum Husten gefällig ?*

Hallo,



			
				Human schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht hat der das von mir lange ersehnte Gegenmittel...



Stöber nicht so viel auf einschlägigen Seiten im Internet herum, dann brauchst Du auch kein Gegenmittel (eh, gegen was überhaupt ?) *ROFL*

Gruß 

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (8 Juni 2009)

Den hab ich schon am 31.05. abgeschossen!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 Juni 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht gibts dafür ja auch eine entsprechende CD


----------



## Human (8 Juni 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibts dafür ja auch eine entsprechende CD


 
Naja, das wär ja noch besser, hauptsache mal wieder auf dem Bauch schlafen können... *ROFL*


----------



## Human (12 Juni 2009)

GodVIAGRA <--- Es lebt wieder... :-?


----------



## Ralle (12 Juni 2009)

Human schrieb:


> GodVIAGRA <--- Es lebt wieder... :-?



Ja, aber er ist gesperrt und kann nicht posten. Das sind dann i.d.R. offensichtlich Bots, die mit den Zugangsdaten gefüttert wurden. Manche Bots kommen regelmäßig seit Wochen und die Betreiber haben noch nicht gemerkt, daß der Bot bei uns gesperrt ist. Gut so.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Juni 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ja, aber er ist gesperrt und kann nicht posten. Das sind dann i.d.R. offensichtlich Bots, die mit den Zugangsdaten gefüttert wurden. Manche Bots kommen regelmäßig seit Wochen und die Betreiber haben noch nicht gemerkt, daß der Bot bei uns gesperrt ist. Gut so.



Vielleicht . 

Oder denen reicht ganz schlicht, dass sie hier in ihrem Profil und in den 
Kontaktinfos suchmaschinen-freundlich für ihre Pillen werben dürfen. :shock:

Meine Theorie dazu .


----------



## Manfred Stangl (15 Juni 2009)

die blaue Pille ist wieder online!

Wer weiß wie ein Viagra vonn innen aussieht?

Ich nicht, ich schluck´s als ganzes!*ROFL*


----------



## Gebs (15 Juni 2009)

Ich glaub hier ist wieder einer:
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=16854


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Juni 2009)

hier hätten wir noch einen http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=28258


----------



## Gebs (16 Juni 2009)

Welchen von den dreien meinst Du denn?
Human, Gerhard oder gar Dich selbst? 

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## Human (16 Juni 2009)

Gebs schrieb:


> Welchen von den dreien meinst Du denn?
> Human, Gerhard oder gar Dich selbst?
> 
> Grüße
> Gebs


 
Ich würde mal sagen: Alle drei! *ROFL*


----------



## Cerberus (16 Juni 2009)

Ihr müsst aber auch Ralle Bescheid sagen, dass der vierte "korrekte" Beitrag wieder her muss und dafür die drei weg! *ROFL*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Juni 2009)

Gebs schrieb:


> Welchen von den dreien meinst Du denn?
> Human, Gerhard oder gar Dich selbst?
> 
> Grüße
> Gebs


 
ups, wie konnte das passieren. Am besten löscht Ralf zur Sicherheit den ganzen Thread.


----------



## diabolo150973 (20 Juni 2009)

Da hat sich ja mal einer Mühe gegeben:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=203661&postcount=17


Ist das Werbung für einen Immobilienmakler?

Oh...sorry...da kann man ganz tolles, allergieförderndes Spielzeug kaufen.
Vielleicht ist das ja ein "Toys'L'us"-Ableger.

Gruß,

dia


----------



## diabolo150973 (20 Juni 2009)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=17223


----------



## Rainer Hönle (20 Juni 2009)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=17223


Schon mit dem Ausrufezeichen rechts oben gemeldet?


----------



## Question_mark (22 Juni 2009)

*Neuer Viagra Bot*

Hallo,

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=17212

Na, da haben wir ja einen neuen Bot. Frei zum Abschuss ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (23 Juni 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=17212
> 
> ...



Ok, alles klar, getroffen !


----------



## Human (23 Juni 2009)

Da haben wir wieder mal einen:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=204070#post204070

nopq584


----------



## Human (23 Juni 2009)

> Nach dem Melden eines Beitrags müssen Sie 60 Sekunden warten, bis Sie einen weiteren Beitrag melden können. Bitte versuchen Sie es in 38 Sekunden erneut.


 
Wollte gleich ein paar melden... dann halt nicht... :TOOL:


----------



## Ralle (23 Juni 2009)

Human schrieb:


> Wollte gleich ein paar melden... dann halt nicht... :TOOL:



Einer reicht, wenns vom gleichen User ist. Den sperr ich dann ohnehin und lösche alle seine Beiträge!


----------



## Question_mark (29 Juni 2009)

*Feuer frei ...*

Hallo Ralle, 

den darfst Du auch noch abschiessen :

Der User "rsgoldrsmoney" bittet um Abschuss ....

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Eliza (15 Juli 2009)

wieso macht mich der name stutzig....??????

*748ni2115196729*


----------



## Rainer Hönle (15 Juli 2009)

Weiß nicht. Den finde ich auch "lustig": 8931356377613. Aber stell die mal vor, wie die zuhause gerufen werden.


----------



## Eliza (15 Juli 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Weiß nicht. Den finde ich auch "lustig": 8931356377613. Aber stell die mal vor, wie die zuhause gerufen werden.



Vielleicht haben die ja spitznamen und werden nur 8 gerufen oder so?


----------



## Approx (24 Juli 2009)

Eliza schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben die ja spitznamen und werden nur 8 gerufen oder so?


 
Also bei Annahme dass 1=A, 2=B usw. Ergibt sich der Name HICACEFCGGFAC. Ich würde dann als Rufname "HICACE" (Sprich: Hi Kacke)einsetzen 
ROFLMAO
Approx


----------



## Steve81 (27 Juli 2009)

Da ist wieder einer:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=208174#post208174


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 Juli 2009)

Solche Beiträge einfach mit dem Warnschild rechts oben melden. Dies ist die schnellste Möglichkeit um ein Entfernen zu veranlassen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 Juli 2009)

Das passt wie die Faust aufs Auge. Das musste ich dokumentieren. Wenigstens hat sich der Bursche (m/w) den richtigen Thread ausgesucht.


----------



## Manfred Stangl (29 Juli 2009)

Hallo!
Ich unterstelle ihm mal mal, dass er/sie KEIN Mensch ist:
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=18247


----------



## Nospsguru (29 Juli 2009)

Moin,
mal wieder einer 
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=18250

mfg
nospsguru


----------



## marlob (5 August 2009)

Die letzten Tage ist auch mal wieder richtig schlimm mit diesen Spammern :-(


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 August 2009)

Eigendlich müsste es einen Button geben, wo solche Spammer gekickt werden, z.B. wenn dieser von 10 verschiedenen Usern betätigt wird.
Oder so etwas ähnliches.


----------



## marlob (5 August 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Eigendlich müsste es einen Button geben, wo solche Spammer gekickt werden, z.B. wenn dieser von 10 verschiedenen Usern betätigt wird.
> Oder so etwas ähnliches.


Dann würde aber wahsrcheinlich auch so manch anderer rausgekickt werden ;-)


----------



## Cerberus (5 August 2009)

marlob schrieb:


> Dann würde aber wahsrcheinlich auch so manch anderer rausgekickt werden ;-)


 
Mir würde da auf Anhieb auch sogar ein besonders beliebter Kollege einfallen.  Aber man muss echt zugeben: In der letzten Zeit hat er sich sehr ruhig verhalten.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 August 2009)

oder es müsste noch mehr vertraunswürdige Spam-Moderatoren geben


----------



## Cerberus (5 August 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> oder es müsste noch mehr vertraunswürdige Spam-Moderatoren geben


 
Du sagst es: *vertrauenswürdige*


----------



## marlob (5 August 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> oder es müsste noch mehr vertraunswürdige Spam-Moderatoren geben


Ralle ist doch fast täglich online  Meistens werden sie auch zeitnah rausgekickt 

@Helmut_von_der_Reparatur
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 1000. Beitrag 
Natürlich ohne SPAM ;-)


----------



## gravieren (9 August 2009)

*Spam*

Hi

Hier ein Eitrag von "tuvw167"


http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=29081


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 August 2009)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Hier ein Eitrag von "tuvw167"
> 
> ...



Schon gemeldet?


----------



## gravieren (9 August 2009)

Öh



> Schon gemeldet?


Nur hier gepostet


----------



## maweri (13 August 2009)

der hier scheint mir auch so ein Schläfer zu sein:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=18537

Kann man "User" auch direkt melden? Da seh ich kein Warndreieck, wie bei den Beiträgen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 August 2009)

Wenn ich so einen sehe, schicke ich immer eine pn mit dem Namen an Ralle. Das klappt ganz gut.


----------



## JesperMP (14 August 2009)

Immer wieder Spam.

Warum gibt es so viel Spam in dieser Forum, und in andere Fora nicht ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 August 2009)

Hallo Jasper,
jetzt nichts zum Thema, du hast dein 1000'ten Beitag.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch.

gruß helmut


----------



## marlob (14 August 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Hallo Jasper,
> jetzt nichts zum Thema, du hast dein 1000'ten Beitag.
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
> 
> gruß helmut


Von mir auch einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch 

das mit dem Spam ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. die letzten paar Wochen ist es wirlklich etwas schlimmer geworden


----------



## JesperMP (14 August 2009)

Oh, danke.
Habe ich gar nicht bemerkt.
Wollte eigentlich etwas nettes sagen in mein 1000'te Beitrag. Verdammte Spam !


----------



## marlob (14 August 2009)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Oh, danke.
> Habe ich gar nicht bemerkt.
> Wollte eigentlich etwas nettes sagen in mein 1000'te Beitrag. Verdammte Spam !


das kannst du ja noch nachholen


----------



## marlob (14 August 2009)

@Admins/Moderatoren
Ihr habt immer von Version 3.7.3 von vBulletin installiert. die neueste Version ist 3.8.4.
Vielleicht hilft ja mal ein Update


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 August 2009)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Oh, danke.
> Habe ich gar nicht bemerkt.
> Wollte eigentlich etwas nettes sagen in mein 1000'te Beitrag. Verdammte Spam !


 
Dann nimm aber den Streichelzoo Thread, der ist wie gemacht für
schöne sachen 

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=29217


----------



## Approx (14 August 2009)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Immer wieder Spam.
> 
> Warum gibt es so viel Spam in dieser Forum, und in andere Fora nicht ?


 
Hallo Jesper,
vielleicht ist das die Antwort auf Deine Frage:
Aus http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=28019&highlight=Mitleser&page=2

Zitat Markus:


> habe das chapcha etwas einfacher gemacht.
> bin mal gespannt wie es sich auf die spammerei auswirkt...
> 
> leider können nur alle funktionen des forums das selbe chapcha nutzen.
> ...


 
Gruß Approx


----------



## JesperMP (14 August 2009)

Auf www.plctalk.net/qanda/ wo ich auch Member bin, gibt es nie Spam.
Sie verwenden zuer Zeit vBulletin 3.7.4.


----------



## marlob (14 August 2009)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Auf www.plctalk.net/qanda/ wo ich auch Member bin, gibt es nie Spam.
> Sie verwenden zuer Zeit vBulletin 3.7.4.


Das ist wahrscheinlich nicht so interessant wie unser SPS-Forum 

Vielleicht hilft es ja wirklich die Captcha wieder zu ändern, wie Approx schon geschrieben hat


----------



## Rainer Hönle (14 August 2009)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Warum gibt es so viel Spam in dieser Forum, und in andere Fora nicht ?


Weil die Spamer einen guten Geschmack haben ROFLMAO


----------



## JesperMP (14 August 2009)

Hmmm... Auf PLCTALK verwendet man nicht CAPTCHA's.
Irgendwie habe ich den Gefühl das es gibt ein Einstellung für das Spam-Filter das nicht richtig eingestellt ist.

Anstatt CAPTCHA's konnte man 2-3 Testfragen verwenden. Fragen die keiner Roboter oder Chineser beantworten können.
Wenn z.b. 3 Fragen von 30 Zufällig ausgewählt wird, wie z.B.:

Welche Bedeutung hat "SPS" ?
1. Sichere Program Speicher.
2. Steuerbare Programmier Speicher.
3. Speicherprogrammierbare Steuerung.
4. Steuerbare Program Sicherung.

Was ist IEC60113-1 ?
1. Standard für Sicherheitskategorien auf Maschinen.
2. Standard für Programmiersprachen für Steuerungen.
3. Standard für Spührbarkeit in Lebensmittel-Industrie.
4. Standard für Datenaustausch zwisschen Steuerungen.

usw.
Und wenn man Falsch beantwortet, muss man einen Tag warten bevor man nochmals probieren kann.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 August 2009)

heute ist aber richtig was los hier mit Spammern


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 August 2009)

*Spamer lieben Deutsche*

aus der tagespresse


> Die deutschen Internetnutzer sind um einen rekord reicher,
> auf den sie sicher gern verzichtet hätte: Sie bekommen welt-
> weit am meisten Spam - stolze 97,5 Prozent betrug in diesem
> Monat (Juli) der Anteil des digitalen Werbemülls an allen hier-
> ...


 
muss ja nicht da dises Studie von E-Mails ausgeht, aber vielleicht
ist das Forum hier auch irgendwie betroffen


----------



## eYe (16 August 2009)

> Die *deutschen Internetnutzer* sind um einen rekord reicher,
> auf den sie sicher gern verzichtet hätte: Sie bekommen welt-
> weit am meisten Spam - *stolze 97,5 Prozent* betrug in diesem
> Monat (Juli) der Anteil des digitalen Werbemülls an allen hier-
> ...



Ähm, 97,5 < 97,7 oder habe ich da in Mathe irgendwie was falsch verstanden? ^^


----------



## marlob (16 August 2009)

eYe schrieb:


> ...
> 97,5 < 97,7
> ...


Stimmt doch ;-) Nur haben wir wohl "nur" Platz 2 hinter den Niederlanden.
Da dürfen die aber ruhig besser sein ;-)


----------



## marlob (16 August 2009)

eYe schrieb:


> Ähm, 97,5 < 97,7 oder habe ich da in Mathe irgendwie was falsch verstanden? ^^


Im Original steht es auch anders. Da hat Helmut wohl einen Tippfehler drin;-)
Aus
http://news.magnus.de/internet/arti...nliner-bekommen-weltweit-am-meisten-spam.html


> Deutschland ist Redkordmeister beim Empfang von Spam-Mails 28.07.2009, 13:52 Uhr Ulrich Klein Kontakt und Profil, mit Material der dpa Die deutschen Internetnutzer sind um einen Rekord reicher, auf den sie sicher gern verzichtet hätten: Sie bekommen weltweit am meisten Spam, gab das Sicherheitsunternehmen Symantec am Dienstag bekannt. Stolze *97,5* Prozent betrug in diesem Monat (Juli) der Anteil des digitalen Werbemülls an allen hierzulande empfangenen E-Mails. Ähnlich hoch sind die Spam-Quoten in den Niederlanden (*95,7* Prozent) oder auch in Großbritannien (93,6). Zumindest ein bisschen besser dran sind die Onliner in den USA (86,0) und Kanada (83,0). Schwere Geldstrafe für niederländischen Spam-Verbrecher Weil er mindestens 21 Millionen Junk-Mails verbreitet haben...


----------



## eYe (16 August 2009)

Helmut bitte sag mir das du den Text nicht von Hand abgeschrieben hast, sondern STRG+C benutzt hast *g*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 August 2009)

neh ist aus der Zeitung abgetippt,
aber ich kann zehn Finger, mit Fehlern 

was ist eigentlich dieses <STRING+C>....


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 August 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> neh ist aus der Zeitung abgetippt,
> aber ich kann zehn Finger, mit Fehlern
> 
> was ist eigentlich dieses <STRING+C>....


Du nimmst eine Schere, schneidest den Teil aus der Zeitung aus und klebst ihn auf den Bildschirm.


----------



## marlob (16 August 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:
> 
> 
> > neh ist aus der Zeitung abgetippt,
> ...


Darum auch <STRING+C> 
Strings ausschneiden (to cut) und kleben (to cling) ;-)


----------



## Ralle (16 August 2009)

Für Jungs wie Helmut gibts doch Scanner und OCR oder? *ROFL*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 August 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Für Jungs wie Helmut gibts doch Scanner und OCR oder? *ROFL*


 
ralle ich habe einen scanner, leider steht der im büro.
Nur bedienen kann ich den auch nicht, leider :sm9:


----------



## PLC-Gundel (16 August 2009)

10 Finger mit Fehler geht auch schneller als Scanner...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 August 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Für Jungs wie Helmut gibts doch Scanner und OCR oder? *ROFL*


 
so Ralle jetzt habe ich es hinbekommen 

Anhang anzeigen IMG.pdf


----------



## Ralle (17 August 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> so Ralle jetzt habe ich es hinbekommen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 8427



Jetzt noch die OCR-Software drüberjagen und, mit etwas Glück, hast du keine Fehler drin.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 August 2009)

was ist eigentlich dieses komische OCR-Dingsda...


----------



## Ralle (17 August 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich dieses komische OCR-Dingsda...



Texterkennungs-Software. Die macht aus dem eingescannten Bitmap wieder einen Text, meistens.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 August 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich dieses komische OCR-Dingsda...



OCR = Optical Character Recognition, siehe auch hier ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 August 2009)

Obwohl schon gemeldet, haben die zweimal in den 
Regionalstammtisch reingespammt, unglaublich.
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=28186&page=6


----------



## zotos (18 August 2009)

Das Forum versinkt im Spam.

Ralle olle Schlafmütze! Aufwachen! Sauber machen!


----------



## repök (18 August 2009)

ist das der anfang vom ende? es wird langsam unheimlich...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 August 2009)

_Hilfe, Hilfe ehrwürdiger Spamminator Ralle_
_Rette uns.....hilfe_


----------



## marlob (18 August 2009)

@Helmut
Ob Ralle dich so besser erhört ;-)


----------



## zotos (18 August 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> _Hilfe, Hilfe erwürdiger Spamminator Ralle_
> _Rette uns.....hilfe_


_*
Ja ROT und GROSS mag der Ralle ganz besonders gerne... im alter werden die Augen ja auch nicht besser.*_


----------



## marlob (18 August 2009)

Das hält Ralle von grossen, roten Lettern
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=211810&postcount=18


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 August 2009)

Ich weiß zotos, aber irgentwie muss ich ja auf die Situation aufmerksam
machen. Wenn es nicht anders geht rot und groß, auch wenn sich Ralle
die Nackenhaare sträuben.
Wenn Ralle alles gerichtet hat, mach ich es wieder klein und schwarz.
Zufrieden....

PS. Rot und gross mag ich selber nicht, heute hat auch einer so
in einen von meinen Fred's reingeschrieben.


----------



## zotos (19 August 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> _Hilfe, Hilfe ehrwürdiger Spamminator Ralle_
> _Rette uns.....hilfe_



Ich setze mal voraus das Ralle uns auch wirklich von dem aktuellen Spam befreit hat.

*Also Danke Ralle! Du bist meine Lieblings-Forums-Putze!!!*


----------



## Ralle (19 August 2009)

Hähä, da ist man mal einen Tag bis Mitternacht beim Kunden unterwegs, kaum kommt man heim, hat man den Mailordner mit 65 Spam-Alarmmeldungen voll!
Aber da sind wir ja fix, wir alten Säcke.


----------



## Question_mark (21 August 2009)

*???*

Hallo,



> zl817hihi323



Ziemlich suspekt, oder ??? Also eher ein neuer Schläfer ..

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (21 August 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, der ist aber schon ne Weile gesperrt, also ein Bot, der es nochmal versucht. Ratten die! Ich weiß schon, warum ich keine Chinesen mag.


----------



## marlob (21 August 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Yep, der ist aber schon ne Weile gesperrt, also ein Bot, der es nochmal versucht. Ratten die! Ich weiß schon, warum ich keine Chinesen mag.


Die machen aber lecker Essen  Es sei denn mag mag keine Hunde


----------



## Rainer Hönle (21 August 2009)

Ralles Antwort auf die Frage "Hast Du was gegen Chinesen?" lautet
"Nein. Nichts was wirkt."
Deshalb treiben sich in letzter Zeit so viele hier rum.


----------



## Ralle (21 August 2009)

Das wird immer schimmer!

He Markus, kannst du diese IP sperren?

221.6.135.66

Ansonsten denke ich, daß man das Ding ruhig mal per DoS ins Nirvana schicken sollte, ist ja schlimmer als Naziserver, echt!


----------



## Ralle (25 August 2009)

Oha, die Russen schlagen auch wieder mal zu. :twisted:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 September 2009)

in den letzten Tagen wird es wieder schlimmer


----------



## Manfred Stangl (14 September 2009)

Die sind zwar gesperrt, aber die Konstellation ist auch nicht ohne:


----------



## Ralle (27 September 2009)

Ich liebe diese Schweinbacken, ehrlich!


----------



## vierlagig (28 September 2009)

gelöscht.........


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 September 2009)

auch heute meinen sie es wieder gut, nur eine kleine auswahl


----------



## Ralle (29 September 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> auch heute meinen sie es wieder gut, nur eine kleine auswahl
> Anhang anzeigen 8793



Bin schon am wirken.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 September 2009)

dafür bekommst du ein


----------



## Ralle (29 September 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> dafür bekommst du ein



Ha, *ROFL*!


----------



## Ralle (30 September 2009)

Langam wirds mir zu bunt. 

*Markus, es muß was passieren!!!*


----------



## JesperMP (1 Oktober 2009)

Also, wie kann es sein das so etwas nicht automatisch gesperrt wird ?

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=30697

Achtung. NSFW !


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Oktober 2009)

Ich will ja nicht voreilig sein, aber das sieht nach Löschkandidat aus:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=19637


----------



## Ralle (6 Oktober 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht voreilig sein, aber das sieht nach Löschkandidat aus:
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=19637



Mal abwarten, ob der Spamfilter ihn aussortiert, wenn er anfängt zu spammen. Bei einem Chinesen hat es heute immerhin schon geklappt, seine Beiträge stehen zur Freischaltung an bzw. zum Löschen.


----------



## Ralle (7 Oktober 2009)

Na, hat doch geklappt. Also das scheint ganz gut zu funzen!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 Oktober 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Na, hat doch geklappt. Also das scheint ganz gut zu funzen!



Das bekommt der Threadersteller dann auch so angezeigt? Schön.

PS: Als besonderer Service könnte die Meldung _Nicht freigschaltet_ ja in 
englischer Sprache angezeigt werden, z. B. als _Thread of the week_.


----------



## Ralle (7 Oktober 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Das bekommt der Threadersteller dann auch so angezeigt? Schön.
> 
> PS: Als besonderer Service könnte die Meldung _Nicht freigschaltet_ ja in
> englischer Sprache angezeigt werden, z. B. als _Thread of the week_.



Ne, ich denke, das bekommen sie User eher gar nicht angezeigt. Was der Threadersteller sieht, kann ich gar nicht sagen. Aber das sind eh i.d.R. Bots.
Denke der Beitrag ist nach dem Schreiben erstmal weg (Auch für den Ersteller) und erscheint dann, wenn er von einem Mod freigeschaltet wird.


----------



## zotos (7 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Ralle,
Dein Aufruf:


Ralle schrieb:


> Langam wirds mir zu bunt.
> 
> *Markus, es muß was passieren!**!**!*



scheint ja Erfolg gehabt zu haben.

*Also Danke Ralle! Du bist meine Lieblings-Forums-Putze!!!*


----------



## Ralle (7 Oktober 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle,
> Dein Aufruf:
> 
> Markus, es muß was passieren!!!
> ...



Das gefällt mir aber, wirklich, schön bunt.  Soll ich nun alle meine Beiträge, laut deiner Anregung, mit etwas Farbe versehen? 

PS: Das Bunte kopiert er nicht! :sm23:


----------



## Cerberus (7 Oktober 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Das gefällt mir aber, wirklich, schön bunt.  Soll ich nun alle meine Beiträge, laut deiner Anregung, mit etwas Farbe versehen?


 
Aber nur wenns dir nicht zu bunt wird. 

EDIT:

Hier hast du dein Buntes:


> Zitat von *Ralle*
> 
> 
> _Langam wirds mir zu bunt.
> ...


----------



## vierlagig (5 November 2009)

gestern und vorgestern wieder vermehrt spam registriert ... apropos registriert ...


----------



## Ralle (5 November 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> gestern und vorgestern wieder vermehrt spam registriert ... apropos registriert ...



Na ja, einer kam durch mit Spam, wenn ich das richtig erinnere. Ansonsten, normale Registrierung wird ja nicht verhindert, sondern bei Spamverdacht wird der Post nicht freigeschaltet und durch Mod oder Admin vorher begutachtet. Hat bisher eigentlich vorzüglich geklappt, wenn man mal an die Wochen vor dem Update denkt.


----------



## vierlagig (5 November 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Na ja, einer kam durch mit Spam, wenn ich das richtig erinnere.



ich erinner mich an drei ... lass uns das mittel bilden 
die häufung von registrierungen, *um 2:13 AM*, find ich schon bemerkenswert


----------



## Ralle (5 November 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich erinner mich an drei ... lass uns das mittel bilden
> die häufung von registrierungen, *um 2:13 AM*, find ich schon bemerkenswert



Ja, wie spät ist es um diese Zeit in China?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 November 2009)

die müssten uns so 10-12 stunden voraus sein, also Nachmittag


----------



## vierlagig (5 November 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> die müssten uns so 10-12 stunden voraus sein, also Nachmittag



nicht ganz, willste nochmal versuchen? 
es sind sieben stunden ... also vormittags


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 November 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> nicht ganz, willste nochmal versuchen?
> es sind sieben stunden ... also vormittags


 
ich hab auf so einen tischkalender geschaut wo die zeitzohnen stehen
...hat wohl nicht so geklappt...


----------



## Solaris (5 November 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ich hab auf so einen tischkalender geschaut wo die zeitzohnen stehen
> ...hat wohl nicht so geklappt...



der Kalender ist nicht zufällig aus China?


----------



## doublecee (2 Dezember 2009)

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=230683&postcount=7


spam spam spam pfui pfui pfui 


kotz würg ahhhhh

...jetz stellt sich die frage was da mehr spam ist ...mein post oder der oben genannte


----------



## Ralle (2 Dezember 2009)

doublecee schrieb:


> http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=230683&postcount=7
> 
> 
> spam spam spam pfui pfui pfui
> ...



Nö, wo denn?


----------



## dtsclipper (8 Dezember 2009)

Hat sich da einer durchgemogelt ?

http://sps-forum.com/showthread.php?t=32144

Zumindest passt es nicht ganz in VDE IEC DIN 

dtsclipper


----------

